# The vet has confused me



## Willowpup21 (Apr 19, 2021)

hi I had assumed my 5 month old puppy was going to be a smoothie but the vet has said she thinks possibly not. Can I ask what people think? Mum is a cockapoo and dad a miniature poodle


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think so either but may have a more wiry type of coat?


----------



## Chelseaw0602 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello I’m just seeing how his coat is now whether it’s getting any longer or curlier? My Shadow is 14 weeks and has a strange coat and not much hair on his face we’re not sure how it’s going to turn out haha


----------



## Willowpup21 (Apr 19, 2021)

This is Willow One month on. Her coat is definitely getting longer and has more of a curl. She is getting more fur on her nose which is hard to show on the photos.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Love them both!


----------



## KateFish (Oct 13, 2021)

*







*


----------



## KateFish (Oct 13, 2021)

This is our little lady Phoebe, she is 11 months old and is very much like her mam which was a cocker spaniel, her dad was a miniature white poodle. She has always been smooth haired. She is a little character, so clever. Her recall is not so good yet, but we are working with her on that. We just love her to bits 💞


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke (Nov 9, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> I don't think so either but may have a more wiry type of coat?


I agree
Mine has a lot of cocker in him


----------



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

KateFish said:


> View attachment 131445
> *
> View attachment 131445
> *


she is beautiful- we think out Rodney is going to look a lot like this when he is older, but his tail is starting to sprout all over the place- till only a few days ago it looked like rope and all twisted hair. Was Phoebes tail like this also as she has the most amazing feathery tail! x


----------

